# reversing camera fitting



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Just been down to brownhills for the french weekend, where they also had a parts clearance section, spotted a reversing camera with 7" monitor and 20mts wire & fittings, thought it was a bargain so jumped in and bought it
Thought about getting help for fitting but was wondering if I could manage to fit myself, fitted my own satellite & solar panel which work fine
Is there any Tech/Mech chat on reversing cameras ? any advice would be very helpful 
Des


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Biggest pain is routing the cable if you don't go underneath! I fitted one with an LCD integrated in the rear view mirror so went through the headlining of the cab abd up the covering of the window post. Pick up feed for camera from reversing lights and feed from igniton on the LCD. Thus you get rear vision when travelling. My camera was 180 slim fitting and fitted just under the high brake light so I followed the route through the back of the brake light fitting and through the inside of the van.

guess if you know the make and there are no instructions then you should be able to search the net....?

Steve


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

turbodes said:


> Just been down to brownhills for the french weekend, where they also had a parts clearance section, spotted a reversing camera with 7" monitor and 20mts wire & fittings, thought it was a bargain so jumped in and bought it
> Thought about getting help for fitting but was wondering if I could manage to fit myself, fitted my own satellite & solar panel which work fine
> Is there any Tech/Mech chat on reversing cameras ? any advice would be very helpful
> Des


Hi.

I have fitted a couple of these now on my last two vans. I would think your more than capable of D-I-Y'ing it if you have already done the solar/sat systems.

I "cheated" slightly on ours, in that I used the smallest trunking to route the wiring from the high back position to behind the bumper from where it is a simple case of running under the van from the rear to the front.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Not too worried about the feeding of the cables through the camper and most of the wiring but any idea whats all the coloured video connectors for :roll:


----------

